# DVD/CD Drive Not Functioning



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

I recently did the upgrade to OS X...Since then my CD drive is dead. Not reading or opening anything, music, movies, and blank disc dead. Any patches or fixes out there which will fix this problem? Or drivers...

Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I highly doubt it caused your CD drive to be dead. There is no such bug that I am aware of.

Is it an external CD drive? or the one inside the the mac that came with it?


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

Inside the MAC the factory CD drive. Can I download the drivers from the MAC site? Maybe that's all it is. Hard to get support on this now, since it's almost 3 years old, no warranty.

Thanks




MartyF81 said:


> I highly doubt it caused your CD drive to be dead. There is no such bug that I am aware of.
> 
> Is it an external CD drive? or the one inside the the mac that came with it?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

There is no drivers to download. That is a "Windows" thing to have to download drivers manually to update them..

Mac OS-X will come with any drivers required to run Mac hardware... if there are updated drivers they are pushed out as part of an update automatically.

As long as you hit the "Apple Menu" and go to Software Update..... it will tell you if there is anything available for your computer. 

What version of Mac OS-X are you running?


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

v10.9.4



udornvet said:


> Inside the MAC the factory CD drive. Can I download the drivers from the MAC site? Maybe that's all it is. Hard to get support on this now, since it's almost 3 years old, no warranty.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hold the OPTION button and click on the Apple Menu.

Then click SYSTEM information.

In the HARDWARE section there should be an item listed for "Disc Burning"

Does it recognize a DVD drive there? If so can you post a screenshot of that so I can look at it?


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

There is no hardware menu...System Preferences, looked at all the options, has just about everything but hardware, no hardware...Opened the HD icon, doesn't show there either. No like a Win OS




MartyF81 said:


> Hold the OPTION button and click on the Apple Menu.
> 
> Then click SYSTEM information.
> 
> ...


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

screen shot


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

did you hold down the OPTION (ALT) button while you had the Apple Menu open?

If you see a link for "About This Mac" then you are not holding the option button down..... The "About this Mac" becomes "System "Information" while holding option.


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

yep, I held it down, goes to the same menu weather i use the option button, or going directly to the apple


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

udornvet said:


> screen shot


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

udornvet said:


> yep, I held it down, goes to the same menu weather i use the option button, or going directly to the apple


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

there you have it... except click on the one that says DISC BURNING


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like the drive is there...



MartyF81 said:


> there you have it... except click on the one that says DISC BURNING


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

Drive should be working, hmmmmm, I don't know??




udornvet said:


> Looks like the drive is there...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

hmmm based on that screen shot... your Mac see's the drive is there and isn't reporting any issues.

Have you tried multiple DVD's? or is it only an issue with just one.


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

I tried a music CD, and movie DVD, blank CD /DVD +- nothing is seen...I configured the CD drive to open music with iTunes, when the disc goes in, all they do is eject...All of them.

I guess I'll end up having to buy an external drive, or replace the internal drive.



MartyF81 said:


> hmmm based on that screen shot... your Mac see's the drive is there and isn't reporting any issues.
> 
> Have you tried multiple DVD's? or is it only an issue with just one.


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

If you come up with any more options let me know...Appreciate your help Marty...I'm not really a MAC guy...This is my first one...So I'm learning the troubleshooting methods, trying to.



udornvet said:


> Drive should be working, hmmmmm, I don't know??


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

Just another note. I even did the MAC hardware check, the long one. Everything shows "ok"...I wonder if anyone else on this forum has corrected this issue? I see a lot of people here having the same problem, with this X operating system...

Thanks Again


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to* Disk Utilities.* Highlight your Mac OS HDD and *Repair Disk Permissions*. See if this helps the Optical drive.


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot. Kind of new with this MAC. What do I hold down during re-start, R, O, or something I think...



spunk.funk said:


> Go to* Disk Utilities.* Highlight your Mac OS HDD and *Repair Disk Permissions*. See if this helps the Optical drive.


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

Just did the permission repair...Nothing still. Anything else I can try? Before I go buy a USB external CD Drive. I don't think I can purchase another optical drive here. Things are very limited

Thanks





udornvet said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a shot. Kind of new with this MAC. What do I hold down during re-start, R, O, or something I think...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Try creating a NEW USER (Via System Preferences) and see if the drive works when you are logged in as that user.

If the new user still has the same issues.... it is likely a hardware failure of some sort.


----------



## udornvet (Sep 18, 2014)

Tried that too, no luck....Think I have a dead one...I'll go get an external. We have an Apple store here in Cebu City. I can also probably get a generic player/burner which would work, thanks again...



MartyF81 said:


> Try creating a NEW USER (Via System Preferences) and see if the drive works when you are logged in as that user.
> 
> If the new user still has the same issues.... it is likely a hardware failure of some sort.


----------

